# my angel on earth



## chiron635

two years ago today, we lost Mom...she was only 60...

she had bravely had endured a long, difficult battle with cancer. through it all, we were all there with her, and she was there for us. 

we knew that our time together was limited, but we also knew we had time to say everything we ever wanted to.

When I was a young boy, my grandmother (Mom's Mom) used to pick me up and carry me. I told her that when I got bigger, I would carry her. She would laugh and play more with me. When Grandma passed away, I was one of the pallbearers...as we laid her to rest, her words came to mind, and I found myself crying as I realized how life had come about. 

When Mom passed, the same came about again. I had the strength to carry her with my brothers and uncles, but can barely find the strength to keep from crying now.

I miss her so very much - she was a very good Mom, and tried so hard for us. I've lost one of the most special people in my life, but have gained another angel to watch over me.

I love you Mom, and miss you dearly.


----------



## swedish

Beautiful post. Sorry to hear of your mom's passing. My mom passed at 56, 16 years ago, also a great mom of five. I think of her often when raising my own children, "What would mom do?" so she still lives in spirit as yours will for you.


----------



## amberlynn

So sorry to hear about your mom. We just found out yesterday that my Husband's grandma has liver cancer, its hard on all of us, and we too know our time with her is very limited. Your moms body maybe gone, but her spirit is with you, shes in your heart.


----------

